# Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang



## Superdad (11. Juni 2013)

Wie in dem anderen Thema schon erwähnt, hatten wir ja vor einen Schwimmteich zu bauen.

Zuerst waren da ja die tausend Fragen die einem so im Kopf rum schwirren.
Die wurden mir ja ganz toll hier beantwortet.

Dann kam der Besuch bei Zacky. 
Super Schwimm- und Koiteich und super nette Gastgeber!
Vielen Dank noch einmal an Zacky und Frau.

So!
Und dann haben wir vorige Woche einfach mal angefangen.

Zuerst haben wir mehrere Firmen für den Aushub angefragt.
Da waren für ca. 85-90 m³ Angebote zwischen 5200 bis 1350€ dabei.

Also den für 1350€ genommen. Der war dann nach einem halben Tag fertig.
Das ist dann auch noch ein guter Verdienst, finde ich.


Ein bißchen Vorarbeit für den Bagger wurde geleistet.
    

Dann war der Bagger dran.
       

Etwas Erde haben wir dann noch auf der anderen Seite vom Haus verteilt.
  

Baggerarbeiten
    

Für den Kater war es auch sehr interessant.
 

Etwas Kies wurde in der Grube gelassen, um dann hinter den Mauern zu verfüllen.


----------



## Superdad (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Weiter gehts!

Dann habe ich die ersten vier Lagen gestapelt. Lego?
Nur, dass Lego besser passt!
Die Betonsteine sind ja unter aller Sau! Das muss mal so gesagt werden. In der Bauhöhe ist von 23,.. bis 25cm alles dabei.

Wenn man sich überlegt was das Betonwerk, aufs Jahr gerechnet, da gut macht! 

Die erste Schicht wurde penibel genau ausgerichtet und mit Moniereisen versehen.
Danach die nächsten drei Schichten aufgestapelt.
Am Freitag wurde dann mit Beton vergossen.
   

Am Sonntag haben wir dann den Kies hinter die Wand gefüllt und die nächsten zwei Schichten gestapelt.
Die Filterkammer habe ich auch schon angefangen.
    

Das soll für den Anfang erst einmal genug sein.
Am Samstag werden dann die zwei oberen Schichten mit Beton verfüllt.
So ist jedenfalls der Plan. Falls das Wetter es gut meint mit uns.


----------



## karlethecat (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Hallo Andreas, 

feines Aushubmaterial hast du da ... wäre froh wenn ich hätte eine Tonne weiterverwenden können. Bei mir musste vor einigen Wochen alles Weg und entsorgt  werden. 

Was mir auffällt: Du hast keine Isolierung außen angebracht. Kommt die noch im oberen Teil, oder wirst du nicht isolieren? Es ist doch nix einfacher als so einen quadratischen Teich mit Styrodur zu verkleiden ...
Zur Filterkammer: Ist das der "Filterraum" oder nur eine "Kammer"? Als Filterraum könnte es etwas eng werden ...


----------



## Superdad (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Isolierung mache ich keine dran. Nur das Erdreich wird wieder aufgeschüttet.
Eventuell mache ich etwas am Boden drauf. Dann den Flies und dann die Folie.

Filterkammer ist eigentlich der falsche Ausdruck. 
Es ist der "Raum" wo der Siebfilter und die Pumpe rein kommt.

Der BF kommt an die linke Seite wo jetzt die abgeschnittenen Stämme der Koniferen zu sehen sind.


----------



## karlethecat (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Hm, keine Isolierung. Denke das wirst du irgend wann bereuen. Jetzt isolieren, nichts einfacheres als das.  Der Boden braucht keine Isolierung, der dient ja eher als Puffer. Im Winter "warm", im Sommer "kalt". 

Für einen Filterraum ist es meiner Meinung nach zu klein. Was ist wenn du mal einen Trommler oder Vlieser hast. Der Raum scheint nicht breiter als 70cm zu sein. Das geht eigentlich nicht. Denk mal nur an die Rohre die da noch verlegt werden müssen. Kannst ja kaum noch stehen so. 

Hast du keinen Pflanzenfilter geplant? Der würde statt deinem Filterraum ja zur Straße hin gut passen, auf die gesamte Breite des Teiches. Und der Filterraum dann in Richtung Garten, so 2m x 2,5m wenigstens. 

Aber ich bin absolut kein Profi, mir wurde nur die letzten Monate viel erklärt, das versuche ich dir weiterzugeben damit du dich in einem Jahr nicht zu sehr über dich selbst ärgerst.


----------



## Superdad (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Der Filterraum ist innen 82,5 cm breit.
Die Budgetsieve ist 75 x 30 x 65cm. Also bleiben mir dann an der Seite noch 52,5 cm.
Ich komme ja mit zwei 110er Rohre rein, die dann auf den Filter gehen und vom Filter auf die Pumpe.
Muss dann also nur mit einem Rohr zum BF. Dafür sollte 50cm reichen.

Der BF muss auf die linke Seite, da ich zur Straße nur 1,50m habe, vom Schwimmteich aus gesehen.
Deshalb 1m für die Kammer und 50cm für Zaun und Sichtschutz.

Auf der linken Seite kommt 1m breit der BF der dann in 3m x 3m über geht.
Siehe hier. Beitrag #19.


----------



## karlethecat (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

... oops, soeben gesehen: Schwimmteich. Kein Koi-Teich 
Da halte ich mich raus! Wobei mir der Fiterraum dennoch zu klein wäre. 
Ob nun Pflanzenfilter benötigt/sinnvoll sind, keine Ahnung. Würde aber dennoch zur Straße hin sehr gut passen, und eventuell gleich als Sichtschutz dienen (also die Pflanzen da drin). Filterraum dann zum Garten hin, und Holzverdeck drauf. Dann hast du die nächsten Jahre mehr Freiheit was Umbauten der Filtertechnik angeht.


----------



## Superdad (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Hatte ich mir schon gedacht.

Trotzdem ist es nett wenn geholfen wird.

Als Sichtschutz baue ich eine Holzwand auf. Ein bißchen Privatssphäre muss schon sein.
Der BF zur Straße hin würde mir zu klein werden. Da käme ich maximal auf 6m².
Das reicht nicht.

An der linken Seite lang komme ich auf ca. 15m². Ich denke dass das reicht.


----------



## Superdad (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Heute mal ein kleines Update.
Da ich übers Wochenende auf Arbeit war, haben meine Frau, mein Sohn nebst Freundin und mein Schwiegervater das vergießen der nächsten zwei reihen übernommen.

 

  

Dieses Wochenende muss ich auch wieder weg.
Aber nächste Woche wird dann weiter am Schwimmteich gebaut.


----------



## Zacky (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Hallo Andreas.

es wird, es wird...

Die Wurzeln am linken Bildrand bleiben die drin oder kommen die noch raus?


----------



## Superdad (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Hallo Zacky,

weiß noch nicht genau. Da aber dort ein Steg lang gebaut wird, werde ich die Wurzeln wahrscheinlich drin lassen und überbauen.

Beim Aushub habe ich gesehen, dass die Wurzeln bis unten an den Teichboden gehen.
Nie wieder werde ich Koniferen pflanzen!


----------



## Zacky (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Hallöle.

Geht's voran?


----------



## Superdad (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Hallo Zacky,

es geht voran!

BF ist fertig zum vergießen mit Beton. Stelle dann morgen ein Foto rein.
Am Wochenende ist dann wieder Kommando Schwiegervater da.
Ich muss "leider" weg! 

Wenn du schon fragst - wie hast du eigentlich die PVC-Folie auf der Mauer befestigt?
Oder liegt die nur auf?


----------



## Superdad (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Wie versprochen ein paar Bilder vom Fortschritt der Bauarbeiten.

 

 

 

Wie schon geschrieben, wird der BF am Wochenende mit Beton verfüllt.
Dann kann es wieder weiter gehen.

Werde dann wahrscheinlich erst einmal die Front zur Straße schließen.
Mich nerven die neugierigen Leute etwas.
1000 fragen jeden Tag und mit dem Auto wird auch jeden Tag direkt vorm Grundstück gehalten und in die Grube geschaut.
Nervt etwas mit der Zeit. Muss man aber mit leben, denke ich mal.


----------



## Zacky (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*



Superdad schrieb:


> Wenn du schon fragst - wie hast du eigentlich die PVC-Folie auf der Mauer befestigt?
> Oder liegt die nur auf?



Hi.

Bei mir liegt die Folie nur über die Mauer gelegt drauf und ist nicht weiter befestigt. Das liegt aber auch daran, dass sie bei mir ja weitestgehend abgedeckt ist bzw. auch noch abgedeckt wird. Wenn die Folie erstmal liegt und sich gezogen und gesetzt hat, kann sie nirgends mehr hin. Den Überstand auf der Mauer sollte man aber vor der Sonneneinstrahlung und dem direkten Wettereinfluss schützen und abdecken.


----------



## Superdad (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Danke für die Antwort.

Eine Holzabdeckung kommt bei mir ja auch drauf.


----------



## Superdad (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Für den Überlauf vom BF in den Schwimmteich suche ich noch etwas als Wasserfall.

Wo bekommt man so ein VA-Blech? Habe schon überall gesucht und nichts gefunden.
Oder kann man auch z.Bsp. eine Granitplatte nutzen?
Oder habt ihr noch andere Ideen?

Und wie wird sowas dann am Besten auf der Folie befestigt?


----------



## Zacky (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Ich habe bei mir eine Schieferplatte genommen, da diese ein glatte Oberfläche und eine natürlich gebrochene Kante hatte.


----------



## Superdad (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Und wie macht man das am Besten auf der Folie fest?


----------



## Zacky (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Zum damaligen Zeitpunkt habe wir die Granitborde sowie die Schieferplatte mit Trasszement auf Vlies gemörtelt. Nach heutigen Wissenstand, würde ich die Granitkante/Borde und die Platte mit Innotec oder ähnlichem Kleber befestigen und abdichten. Das Klebezeugs ist ja für fast alle Materialen in Bezug auf Abdichten und Kleben anwendbar. So kann man auch ordentlich die Verbindungsstellen Folie/Stein wie beim Sanitär (Bad/Dusche) abziehen. Durch den Winter und das gelegentliche Darüberlaufen hat sich doch die Trassfuge etwas gelöst und bröselt an wenigen Stellen. Das Wasser sucht sich ja bekanntermaßen seinen Weg und nun geht es halt auch teils unter die Mörtelschicht. Macht beim Wasserfalleffekt nun nix aus, aber ich weiß es halt. 

Beim Umbau wird das auf jeden Fall dahingehend ausgebessert.


----------



## Superdad (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Ich danke dir!


----------



## Fize (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Na das sieht doch schon nach gutem Fortschritt aus!  Weiter so! Ein Schwimmteich ist einfach etwas wunderbares!!


----------



## Superdad (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

UPDATE!

Es ging wieder mal weiter.
Wir haben die Steine für die ganzen Holzpodeste und Wege gesetzt und vergossen.

Und auch einen Sichtschutzzaun gesetzt.

 

 

 

 

 

Weiter im Teil 2.


----------



## Superdad (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Teil 2

 

 

Nebenbei wurde auch der Vorgarten wieder schön gemacht.
Sah ja nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Superdad (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Teil 3

Die letzten Bilder für heute.

 

 

Der Beckenrand muss dann noch vergossen werden.
Anschließend noch Löcher bohren für Skimmer und Einlaufdüsen sowie Überlauf und Pumpe.

Mitte September kommt dann das Holz.
Dann geht es weiter mit Bildern.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

mal ein Tip wegen des Edelstahls für einen Auslauf

Schau mal, ob Ihr in der Nähe eine Wasserstrahl-Schneide-Firma habt.
Ich habe mir dort einen Rest Edelstahl ca. 60x120cm in 3mm Stärke geholt und dafür 10,-€ in die Kaffeekasse gegeben (habe gedacht es ist Weihnachten)


----------



## Superdad (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Zebragras (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Grandios. Da werde ich nun auch öfter bei dir reinschauen, gefällt mir gut wie ihr das macht!!


----------



## Zebragras (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Was tut sich denn so?


----------



## Superdad (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Also, heute haben wir,trotz Regenwetter, etwas Beton angerührt und als Sauberkeitsschicht auf den Steinen verteilt.

Morgen werde ich dann die Löcher für Überlauf, Skimmer, Pumpe usw. bohren.

Am Abend kommt dann das Holz und ich kann am Freitag mit dem verlegen des Holzes beginnen.

Werde dann wieder Bilder einstellen.


----------



## Superdad (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Jetzt habe ich mal eine Frage an euch.

Wenn später die Folie über dem Rand liegt, kann man dann darauf eine Lattung aufschrauben.

Also die Lattung  mittels Schrauben, durch die Folie gebohrt, befestigen?
Oder reißt dann die Folie ein?


----------



## zAiMoN (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Die Folie ist noch nicht drin und befestigt? 

Liegt dann noch auf/über dem Schalstein?

Also würde dir empfehlen, die Folie erst mit Hammerschlagnieten fest zu machen,
und dann das mit dem Holz..

für die Nieten natürlich vorher bohren durch den Beton ! 

mit einer Schraube durch Folie und Holz würde ich nicht machen. 

Gruß


----------



## Zacky (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

...ich würde evtl. auch noch diese Kunststoff-Dübel für die Fassadendämmung nutzen, da diese eine größere Auflagefläche haben...und auch erst Folie auf Betonkante befestigen und dann Lattung drauf...


----------



## mitch (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Hallo,

du könntest auf PVC Sockelleisten am Rand festdübeln und die Folie ankleben oder mit Heißluft anschweißen, aber nur wenn du auch PVC Folie hast.


----------



## Superdad (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Danke für die Antworten.

Ja, die Folie ist noch nicht drauf auf den Schalsteinen.
Habe nur schon weiter gedacht, da ich beim verlegen des Holzes bin.

Die Lattung soll dann natürlich auf die Folie drauf.
Nur so könnte ich schon die Lattung auf der Kante fertig machen.
Dann nur noch mal abschrauben zur Folienverlegung.

Werde die Lattung jetzt nur auflegen und dann später befestigen.
Folie soll ja erst nächstes Jahr rein, da ich es dieses Jahr nicht mehr schaffe.

Eine Frage habe ich noch zur Fließverlegung.
Wird das Fließ nur auf die Mauer "gelegt"?
Oder wird die auch geklebt? Oder wie?


----------



## zAiMoN (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Hallo Andreas,

Na wenn du das Holz darüber wieder wegnehmen kannst mach das so.

Das Vlies kannst du locker legen oder auch miteinander verbinden, dass es nicht verrutscht.. 

Kommt drauf an, wie die Folie verlegt wird.

Haste neue Bilder von der Terrasse?

Gruß Simon


----------



## Superdad (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Bilder folgen bald, versprochen!


----------



## Superdad (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Ich habe euch ja vorgewarnt!

Neue Bilder sind da.

Löcher bohren war angesagt.
Die Bilder sprechen ja für sich.


----------



## Superdad (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Und unseren Urlaub haben wir zum verlegen des Holzes verwendet.
Alles in deutscher Lärche.

Zuerst die Unterkonsttruktion verlegt und dann die Bretter drauf.

 

 

 

 

Bohren ohne Ende!


----------



## Superdad (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Da ihr ja alle heiß auf Bilder seit, noch einige Bilder mehr.


----------



## Superdad (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Und noch ein paar Bilder.

Ich hoffe, dass ich euch damit nicht langweile.


----------



## Michael H (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Sehr Sehr genial gemacht , das hab ich auch noch vor mir . Wenn ich dein Ergebnis sehen , freue ich mich schon drauf wenn es bei mir losgeht mit der Terrasse . Man sieht halt gleich ein Ergebnis .


----------



## Superdad (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Und die Letzten für heute.

Vielleicht gibt es dann morgen mehr.

Also, immer schön neugierig bleiben!

 

 

 

Die Konstruktion für die Klappen vom Pumpenschacht zusammen geschraubt.
Und mit Folie überspannt.
Hoffe, dass dann der Schacht nicht so doll mit Regenwasser absäuft.

 

Ach ja, die Wände vom Schwimmteich sind auch verspachtelt.
Ging schneller als gedacht, da uns ein befreundeter Fachmann geholfen hat.


----------



## muh.gp (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Hallo Andreas,

sieht sehr gut aus! Mir als bekennendem Holzsteg- und -terrassenfreak gefällt deine Konstruktion natürlich ganz besonders. Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Superdad (15. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Ich habe mir gedacht, dass ich mal noch ein paar Bilder einhänge.

Es ist ja noch etwas passiert.

Die Drei Klappen für die Filter- und Pumpenkammer sind fertig.

 

 

Und die Verrohrung inklusive Filter ist auch geklebt.
Fehlt nur noch die Pumpe.
Die will ich aber zeitnah zur Inbetriebnahme des Teiches kaufen.
Wegen der Garantie.


----------



## Zacky (15. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Hallo Andreas.

Da hast Du ja richtig was geschafft und das sieht ja alles nach "sauberer Arbeit" aus. 

Nicht schlecht!


----------



## Zebragras (15. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Wow hammer.
Wo word denn die folie befestigt? Mit winkel oben und dann holz drauf?


----------



## Superdad (15. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

@Zacky
Danke

@Zebragras
Da die Folie ja dann sozusagen "nach oben" steht, will ich die Folie dann nur umschlagen.

Dann kommt darauf die Unterkonstruktion (Kantholz) und darauf wieder das Lärchenholz.
So, dass die Folie nur eingeklemmt ist.

Hoffe, dass das verständlich ist.


----------



## Zebragras (15. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Ja ist es ;-)
Wir wollen es mit granit machen. 
Aber noch keinen  plan wie man die da drauf klebt dann


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Hallo Andreas- schick schick.
Ich baue bei mir auch gerade zwei USIII für meinen Schwimmteich ein.

-Pass auf, dass Dir der USIII nicht bei Regen überläuft und den Keller flutet, d.h. er muss eben höher sein, als Dein Überlauf.
-Ich habe meine beiden USIII vom prof. Kunststofbetrieb mit Polypropylenstreifen oben 12cm erhöhen lassen. Kosten: 50 Euro für beide.
Jetzt stehen diese sicher höher als der Teichrand....

-Gehen in den USIII zwei BA mit 110KG und der Skimmer mit dem grauen  63mm- Rohr extra rein????
Dann nimm für den Skimmer besser ebenfalls ein 110KG in den Teich und dann einen Rohrskimmer.

Das obere 90grad- Knie bei den Zuläufen würde ich ersetzen durch einen Abzweig 110/110- 45grad plus ein 45grad- Knie.

Nach oben dann bis über Wasserniveau senkrechtes Rohr drauf plus Deckel:
So kannst Du bis zum BA das Rohr reinigen, spülen, Fadenalgen oder totes Kleingetier entfernen!!!

Ich versuche gerade auch die USIII so zu tunen, dass diese bei Pumpenstillstand nicht im Siebkasten vollaufen- weil ja die Dichtungen an der Schieberplatte nicht dicht sind. 

Bilder von meinem Technikgefummel kommen demnächst im NG- Forum.
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...-mit-filtergraben-und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin

Viel Spaß!!


----------



## Superdad (17. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Hallo TorstenC,

vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. 

Die beiden 110er sind einmal Skimmer und einmal umgedrehter BA.
Die beiden 50er werden dann zu Rücklaufdüsen in den Teich.

Die US kann ich nicht höher nehmen, da dann die Klappen nicht mehr zu gehen würden.

Der Überlauf ist ja dann unterhalb der Oberkante von der US.


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Ja, ich habe erst eben gesehen, dass Deine beiden Flansche in 110KG ja mitten in der Mauer zum Teich rauskommen.....

Warum hast Du nicht gleich KG- Rohre (von mir aus grünes KG 2000) im Boden verlegt für einen richtigen BA??
Angst vor Undichtigkeiten?
So hast Du ein 100er Rohr oder Schlauch oberhalb der Folie.
Umgedrehter BA ist eigentlich nur eine Notlösung für Leute, die beim Teichbau richtige BA vergessen haben.

Sind Deine Flansche tief genug, damit ein 90- Grad- Knie nach oben und Kurzes Stück 110KG- Rohr für Rohrskimmer funktionieren?
Meine Rohrskimmer sind von hanako bezogen.
Kann  bei Bedarf mal nachmessen wie lang die sind.

Rohre zur Pumpe möglichst in 63mm und nicht verjüngen. Pumpe möglichst mit 2 Zoll Gewindeanschluß.

Rückläufe sind am besten auch so groß wie möglich zu dimensionieren. Düse brauchst Du nur bei einer Gegenstromanlage.
Düsen oder dünne Rohre erzeugen Gegendruck und reduzieren die Pumpleistung.

Ich hätte die Rückläufe auch in 110KG gemacht.....
Meine sind in KG 125.

Wenn Du später mal auf Schwerkraft und Luftheber umbaust, brauchst Du groß dimensionierte Rückläufe..........

Jetzt kannst Du alles noch ändern.........
Auch wenn es schmerzt- richtige BA am Boden einbauen, Rohre bis zum Vorfilterkeller/USIII direkt verlegen........
Die Folie kommt doch erst nächstes Jahr- oder??
Ist nur ein netter Vorschlag- Du hast Zeit um drüber zu schlafen.......

Meine USIII:
- Rand 12cm erhöht, und bei einem US (älter?) fehlte das Ansaugrohr innen, das vom Pumpenanschluss unterhalb des Siebes bis unter den Schwimmer reicht. Damit "ruhigeres" Wasser angesaugt wird- also 63mm Flansch und Rohr plus Bastelei.
Wenn dieses Rohr bei Dir fehlt, sende ich hier gerne genaue 'Beschreibung für die Nachrüstung.


Mal kurz mein Filterkeller für zwei USIII:
Es kommen dort 2 125 KG- Rohre an. Die gehen jeweils über Schieber leider außerhalb in jeweils 3 110KG  (zwei BA und ein Rohrskimmer) über.
Das ist "Entwicklungsgeschichte" durch Abkehr von NG- Filterabfolge..

Besser wäre es, wenn alle 6 110KG- Saugrohre direkt im Filterkeller ankämen, jedes mit eigenem Reinigungsabzweig nat.- aber prinzipiell nun zu meiner Verrohrung:

-jedes der zwei 125KG bekommt einen Reinigungsabzweig nach oben (und eine Verbindung durch kurzes waagerechtes KG- Stück)
Dann eben Aufteilung von 125KG auf jeweils zweimal 110KG zu den US III

Links oberhalb der beiden 125Saugrohre die beiden Rückläufe zum Filterteich in 125KG- einer mit eingestecktem Knie.
Der obere bleibt erstmal zu.
Ein dritter Rücklauf 125 KG mündet in einen kleinen, bepflanzten  "Seitenarm" vom Teich.

Der USIII- Saugrohrumbau hier genauer:
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...ergraben-suedl-berlin?limit=6&start=318#18634


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Die Rohrskimmer sind 50cm lang.
Das heißt von OK 90grad- Rohrknie im Flansch auf der Teichseite (nach der Folie nat. einkleben) bis zum 

tiefsten Wasserstand=Höhe der USIII Schieberoberkante, wenn er ganz unten ist

brauchst du mind. 50cm, damit der Skimmer noch arbeiten kann.


Auch wenn Du bei dem BA-Saugrohr im ST und dem fertigen Flansch bleibst, hast du ein Problem Dir eingebaut:

Deine BA- Saugleitung macht praktisch einen geschlossenen Bogen nach oben vor dem USIII !

Dort besteht die Gefahr, dass sich eine Luftblase hält und den Wasserfluß in der in Schwerkraft betriebenen Rohrleitung behindert oder ganz unterbricht.
Das ging jemanden im koi-live Forum so "BA zieht nicht" oder ähnlich...
Der Teichler hatte den Bogen nach oben im Erdreich eingebaut und musste eine Entlüftungsbohrung setzen.

Abhilfe:
-Verrohrung ausbauen
-neue Bohrungen und Flansche setzen, dabei eben den Flansch/ Rohr mit leichten Gefälle vom USIII- Anschluß Richtung Teich, wenn Du bei dem umgedrehten BA bleibst
-Reinigungsabzweig nach oben ist auch nicht schlecht......

-Kannst auch bei Umplanung zu richtigen BA im Filterkeller nach unten buddeln???? und die Saugrohre dann unter der Mauer/ Fundament Richtung Teich/ BA in KG 2000 verlegen?
Dann würde ich mit einen 45grad- Abzweig und einem 45grad- Knie Richtung USIII gehen und gleich nach oben das Rohr als Reinigungsabzweig hochführen.

- Dabei würde ich gleich die Rückläufe auch in KG 110 neu planen
Möglichstt nicht so flach wegen der Eisgefahr- OK Flansch ca. 30cm unterhalb des tiefsten Wasserstandes = OK Schieberplatte ganz unten

Im Teich kannst Du ja immer noch probeweise nach einer in den Flanscheingeklebte 110er Muffe verjüngen oder Düsen einbauen. Dann aber auch vergleichen, was Deine Pumpe noch leistet.

Für eine angedachte Kreisströmung??? im Teich wäre es nat schön, mehrere Rückläufe einzubauen- am besten an jeder Seite mittig einen........
Nach der Folie und im Flansch eingeklebter Muffe einfach ein Knie einstecken und in die Richtige Richrung drehen.
Im Rohbau machen die Koiteichler zur besseren Strömung die Innenecken durch 1 oder 2 vorgesetzte und vergossene Schalsteine den Teich etwas strömungsgünstiger.
Du hast dann also einen Teich mit 8 Innenecken....

Wenn Du Rückläufe außerhalb der Filterkammern im Boden verlegst, dann im "frostfreien Bereich"- mind. 60cm tief......
Stürodur oben drüber kann auch nicht schaden.

Übergänge von der 63mm PVC Verrohrung nach der Pumpe in 110KG kein Problem- dafür gibt es Adapter/ Reduzierungen.

Keine 90- Grad- Knie nehmen, sonder 2x 45grad oder 3x 30grad!!!!

Ich würde gleich zwei BA einbauen, dürfte der Teichgröße entsprechender sein...
Wenn Du PE- Folie Dir einschweißen lässt, dann bieten Dir gute Firmen BA aus PE an. Dort wird die Folie direkt angeschweißt.
Bei koi-live mal googeln./ bzw. die Baudokus durchsuchen andre von aquatec, soundport etc......
Einer von denen hat bei einer Kollegin von mir gute Arbeit gemacht......
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ich habe meine BA und Skimmersaugrohre auch alle oberhalb der Folie verbaut.
Idee von NG.
Allerdings habe ich dafür vorher "Rinnen" im Boden modelliert. So passten auch "normale" BA oberhalb der Folie hinein. Durch meine Vermörtelung/ Beton am Boden und die Stufen sieht man jetzt nix mehr davon.

Auch gehen meine Saugrohre an den Durchbrüchen zwischen ST und Filterteich nach oben.
Aber ich habe da beidseitig eben Reinigungsabzweige eingebaut.
So kann Luft entweichen und ich kann in beide Richtungen reinigen.
Jeweils 3 110KG gehen bei mir vor dem filterkeller in ein KG 125 Rohr und dann erst in den 'Filterkeller. Schöner wäre es, wenn alle Saugleitungen direkt dort angekommen wären....
Mein Planungsfehler....

Einer meiner Rückläufe vom Filterkeller in den Filtertteich ist zu hoch- Frost/Eisdruckgefahr.
Deswegen bleibt er zu.
Ein 125 KG reicht dort bei der geplanten Technik und Durchfluss.

Meine KG- Rohreverbindungen sind alle dicht.
Ich habe diese mit an den Enden aufgesteckten Rohren mit Wasser befüllt und stehen lassen.
Beim einbauen der KG erst Dichtung raus- probeweise stecken, sägen, anpassen etc....
Wenn alles passt mit Edding markieren (Einstecktiefe, Verdrehung gegeneinander).
Auseinanderbauen- Dichtung rein- Vaseline (besser als die wießen flutschi- Tuben) auf die Dichtung und Rohre rauf- zusammenstecken.

Abdrücken mit Wasser durch aufgesteckte Rohre!!!
Die BA kann man auch mit Folienstück provisorisch verschließen, oder durch einen im BA eingekeilten Ball.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sorry, wollte Dich nicht mit meinen Tipps erschlagen.
Aber ich bin noch im Bau- und habe eben auch schon einige kleinere Fehler gemacht.

Du hast so schön angefangen und es wäre schade, wenn Du erst nach der Folie bemerkst, dass etwas nicht funktioniert.

Ganz egal, was Du später als Filter oder Pumpe einbaust- die Saugleitungen BA, Skimmer und Rückläufe müssen stimmen.
Zu große Querschnitte der Rohre kann kein Fehler sein, erspart späteren Ärger.


----------



## anz111 (18. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Warum einfach, wenns kompliziert auch geht. Mein lieber Jolly


----------



## Superdad (18. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Erstmal vielen Dank für deinen ellenlangen Text.
Wie lange hast du daran gesessen? 

Die kleineren Flansche sind 63er.
Es sind ja auch keine Düsen, die da rein kommen, sondern jeweils ein 45Grad Bogen.

Hatte ich weiter vorn schon einmal geschrieben. Somit entsteht kein Gegendruck für die Pumpe.
Die Pumpenleitung geht ja auch noch zum Lavafilter.

Die Pumpe ist ja am US angeschlossen. Dort ist ja die Größe des Anschlusses vorgegeben.
Kann also nicht auf 110 erhöht werden bzw. würde es wenig Sinn machen.

Der umgedrehte BA ist keine Nötlösung sondern soll mehr oder weniger zum Schmutz "absaugen" verwendet werden.
Ansonsten bleibt er die meiste Zeit geschlossen.

Beim BA scheiden sich, wenn man verschiedenen Beiträgen Glauben schenkt, auch die Geister.

Viele bauen keinen ein, um nicht die verschiedenen Schichten im Teich durcheinander zu bringen.
Kois sollen auch keine in den Teich. Von daher sehe ich wenig Sinn im BA.

Für mich auch eine Schwachstelle die mal sehr teuer werden kann.

Dies stellt natürlich keine Kritik an deinen Beiträgen dar.

Freue mich immer riesig wenn geholfen wird.


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

So 6 Min. habe ich mir Zeit genommen, und das gerne.
Steht doch bei jeden Beitrag oben drüber und unten der letzte Edit.

Wenn Du einen festen BA am Boden mittig einbaust, und den Boden noch mit leichtem Gefälle zum BA hin machst, dann kannst Du diesen auch "nach Bedarf" auf- oder zumachen.
Problem mit BA haben eig. nur die, welche ihn vergessen haben einzubauen.
Auch bei Teichen ohne Koi bleibt eine Menge am Boden liegen.
Du hast doch schon mit Saugtechnik in "Schwerkraft" angefangen

Vernünftige, saubere Verrohrung und ggf. engeschweißter BA und Folie aus PE und Ruhe ist.
Da brauchst Du nicht mehr per Hand saugen.

Nat. bringt jede Umwälzung Verwirbelungen in das Wasser. Wer die "Schichten" in einem 1,5m "tiefen" Schwimmteich nicht durcheinanderbringen will, der darf auch nicht reinspringen.

Schichtenverwirbelung durch BA sind nur ein Problem bei Koi und Winter- da sollen die im 4grad warmen Wasser am Boden ihre Ruhe haben.
Deswegen baut man dann auch "Mittenabläufe" ein.

Dein US hat zwei Eingänge und ist für einen BA und Skimmer perfekt.
Dazu noch eine Pumpe mit 15 oder 20m³ Pumpleistung plus ggf. Drehzahlsteller. Dann kannst Du diese runterregeln, wenn Du nur einen BA oder einen Skimmer betreiben willst.
Ich habe für die USIII eine Messner Eco tec plus 15m³/h und 20m³/h zu liegen.
Es gibt aber auch preiswertere Alternativen.
Beachte, dass die Pumpe beim USIII trotzdem "Höhe" pumpen muss. Also reale Durchfluss-Leistung nach Pumpenkennlinie ca. 0,5m oder 0,05bar Gegendruck.

Willst Du wirklich den Saugschlauch zum umgedrehten BA im Schwimmbereich sichtbar zu liegen haben??? oder willst du ihn nur bei Bedarf anstecken und wie einen Teichsauger nutzen??

Letztendlich geht alles irgendwie, und wer weiß, ob meine Verrohrung funktioniert.....

Das Thema BA unter oder über der Folie überlass ich jetzt Superdad- ich hoffe Du kannst ruhig einschlafen.
Ich hatte da bei mir einige schlaflose Nächte in der Bauphase- insbes. zum Thema Verrohrung, Vorfilterung, Filterabfolge.
Letztendlich bin ich eben bei einfachen Schwerkraftprinzip und Ansaugverrohrung in 110KG hängen geblieben. 
Sowie in der Filterabfolge Grobfilter(USIII)- Pumpe- Pflanzen-Filterteich nach NG

Durchmessereerweiterung der Rückläufe nach der Pumpe auf 110KG macht Sinn, wenn man eventuell später mal auf Lufthebertechnik umbauen will.
Sag niemals nie...........wer weiß, was wir in 5 Jahren so wieder rumbasteln.
Und da wären zumindest die 110KG- Rücklaufflansche Gold wert.

Auch sollte man die Rückläufe so einbauen, dass diese den Dreck Richtung Skimmer "pusten" oder eine Kreisströmung erzeugen. Das geht auch mit geringen Pumpleistungen.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zwei mögliche Fehlerquellen bleiben aber sicher:

1.
Die für den Rohr-Skimmer zur Verfügung stehende Höhe ist verm. zu gering.
Ausgehend vom niedrigsten Wasserstand = Oberkante Schieberplatte, wenn diese unten ist:

du brauchst verm.. mind. 60-65cm Platz!! 
50cm  Rohrskimmerlänge plus 10- 15cm für das 90grad- Knie nach oben im Schwimmteich, was im Flansch plus kurzer, eingeklebter Rohr-Muffe drinsteckt

2.
Der Bogen nach oben in der Ansaugleitung mit dem Risiko der Luftblase bleibt auch
Lösung:
-2 neue Bohrungen durch die Wand, so dass beide Saugleitungen mit leichtem Anstieg zum USIII hin verlaufen (plus Reinigungsabzweige Richtung Teich)

Noch ein Tipp:
Bau Deine Schieber aus und drücke sie mit Wasser ab!!! eine Seite Doppelmuffe oder kurzes Rohr mit Muffe rauf- ander Seite langes Rohr.
Dann senkrecht hinstellen und mal füllen und staunen.

Besser, als den Teich wieder halb ablassen zu müssen.
Bei mir war kein einziger Schieber von 18 Stück dicht!!!! Musste alle zerlegen und eindichten!!!!
Auch die teuren Markenprodukte sind teilweise Murks!!!!

Und noch ein letztes:
Für den Anschluß der Saugleitungen an die USIII habe ich jeweils 2 flexible Gummimuffen verwendet. Kann man leichter lösen und gleichen auch mal kleinere Unterschiede aus.
-----------------------------
Schon wieder zehn Minuten um.
Einfach- wer will das schon.......
Einfacher als alle Saugrohre von BA und Skimmer in eine Kammer führen in Schwerkraft plus Grobfilter geht nicht, wenn man "faul" ist.

Viel Spaß-


----------



## Zacky (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Hallo.

Das Thema "Luftblase" ist durchaus möglich. Hier kann man aber auch noch am oberen Bogen ein T-Stück einsetzen, Rohr steil nach oben und Abschlussdeckel/Muffe rein drücken - den Deckel oben mit einem kleinen Loch versehen und die Luft kann weg. Man kann auch ein größeres Loch reinbohren und eine Gewindeschraube reindrehen, die bei Bedarf kurz "angelupft" wird.


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Danke Zacky, dann hatte ich es noch richtig im Hinterkopf gehabt.
Gelesen hatte ich das irgendwo bei koilive- aber die haben keine gute Forensuche...

Wenn Du das nach oben abgehende Rohr höher als der max. Wasserspiegel machst, dann braucht der Deckel oben keine Dichtung mehr und man hat gleichzeitig 
-einen Reinigungsabzweig 
-oder eine Möglichkeit einen Sensor einzubauen, der die Pumpen bei z.B. zu niedrigem Wasserstand abschaltet etc....


----------



## Zacky (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Damit magst Du durchaus Recht haben, aber ich hätte Bedenken, ob sich dann durch das große offene Loch ein Unterdruckverhältnis (besser kann ich gerade meinen Gedanken nicht beschreiben) oder ähnliches aufbaut, was die Sogwirkung des US III zu den Abläufen behindert.

Das einfachste wäre ja so gar, wenn man einen Heizungsentlüfter da irgendwann dran bekommt!?


----------



## Superdad (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Danke dir nochmal für deine Hilfe.

Zwischen US und Niedrigwasserstand habe ich 45cm.
Ich denke, dass das reicht.
Kann mich natürlich auch irren.

Beim Thema Luft im Rohr bin ich der Meinung, dass es bei Erstbefüllung der US (nur über den Bodenablauf) mit durchgedrückt wird.
Und dann steht das Rohr ja immer unter Wasser. Oder?

Sollte sich doch Luft sammeln und es funktioniert nicht, kann ich von der Teichseite her ja blind machen.
Und dann lass ich mir was einfallen als Entlüftung.
Vielleicht klebe ich dann einen Schlauch ein mit Entlüfter.
Bisher ist mir immer etwas eingefallen. Mal sehen.

Meinst du nicht, wenn du ein offenes Rohr auf der anderen Seite hast, dass sich dann der Wasserdruck ausgleicht?
Und somit in der US nichts oder sehr wenig ankommt?

Als Pumpe wollte ich die 12Volt Aquamax Premium 12000 einsetzen.


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Nein, die Luft wird nicht durchgedrückt und hält sich teilweise oder ganz im oberen Bogen.
Wie bei einer Schlauchwaage mit bogen nach oben und Luftblase- obwohl das Wasser hin- und herschwabbert, hält sich die Blase oben, es sei denn die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit wird extrem erhöht. Das bekommst Du aber im Schwerkraftbetrieb nicht hin.

"Snüffelstück" würde nat. auch gehen- dafür einen Abzweig- KG nach oben, Reduzierungen, eingekklebte Gewindereduzierung , Snüffelstück.......
Eingfacher ist der Abzweig nach oben in KG mit dem Plus der Reinigungsmöglichkeit glaube ich......

Wie bei einer Schlauchwaage mit bogen nach oben und Luftblase- obwohl das Wasser hin- und herschwabbert, hält sich die Blase oben, es sei denn die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit wird extrem erhöht. Das bekommst Du aber im Schwerkraftbetrieb nicht hin.

Ein nach oben offener Abzweig im Schwerkraftbetrieb eines Rohres macht keine Probleme, wenn er nat. bis oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche reicht.
Das Wasser fließt ja immer nur durch die Höhen- und Druckdifferenz nach in Richtung USIII.
Es ist ja keine an eine Pumpe angeschlossene Saugleitung, die Unterdruck hat.

Ich habe gerade eben meinen Skimmer nachgemessen: es ist der "Profi Skimmer 160 mit Reduzierung 160/110 schwarz" von hanako-koi.
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier den link zum Händler reinsetzen darf...
Der Skimmer ist jedenfalls 280mm lang, Außendurchmesser 160mm, nicht 500mm lang- sorry. Dazu eben noch Platz für das Knie nach oben.
Deine 45 cm könnten also reichen.

Trotzdem- ich würde mir die beiden neuen Bohrungen für die Saugleitungen "antun" und fertig.
Position der Rückläufe ggf. überdenken und über die richtigen BA grübeln.:beten

Weniger Bögen, weniger Risiko und Saugverluststellen.
Wenn Bögen dann eben keine 90grad mehr, u.s.w.....
Jetzt ist noch Rohbauzeit und Löcher bohren kannst Du doch gut.

Mit viel Glück bekomme ich ja meine Filteranlage in Kürze zum Laufen- wenn ich mal mich vom Rechner löse und endlich rausgehe- Tschüß und einen schönen Sonntag!!


----------



## Superdad (1. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Da es hier ja über Winter sehr ruhig ist, stelle ich mal ein paar Fragen rein.

Da es im April weiter gehen soll, besorge ich mir mal Lava in der Größe 8-16..

Soll im BF die Lava über der Wasserkante sein?
Oder soll sich der Wasserspiegel oberhalb der Lava befinden?
Und wenn ja wieviel cm?

Welche Pflanzen brauche ich für den BF?
Wieviel Pflanzen rechnet man da?

Und was ist eine gute Adresse zum Pflanzen kaufen?


----------



## Zacky (2. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Hallo.

Nach meiner Theorie und bisherigen Wahrnehmung hatte ich in der recht flachen Pflanzzone vermehrt mit Algenwachstum zu tun. Hier haben sich am häufigsten Fadenalgennester gebildtet. Diese waren aber auch recht einfach zu entfernen, nur haben ich dann auch das Substrat (Kies) mit entsorgt. Daher verfolge ich für dieses Jahr die Theorie, die Pflanzzonen bis über Wasserniveau aufzufüllen. Dadurch hoffe ich darauf, dass sich die Algen nicht mehr bilden, da sie ja auf dem Trockenen liegen.

Ist aber nur meine Theorie, die ich dieses Jahr erst testen will.

Im Fall des Unterwasser wurde ich empfehlen, dass Lavagranulat mit Kies abdecken. Die Algennester lassen sich besser vom Kies trennen. Das Lavagranulat ist zu scharfkantig.


----------



## Superdad (2. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Hallo Zacky,

danke dir.
Werde also über Wasseroberkante auffüllen.
Macht dann ca. 8m³ Lava.

Jetzt ist noch die Frage der Bepflanzung zu klären.

Wie ich schon selber heraus gefunden habe, sollen 80% __ Schilf sein.
Doch wieviel Pflanzen rechnet man z.Bsp. auf einen m²?


----------



## Superdad (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Ich schieb mal noch eine Frage hinterher.

Kann ich denn überhaupt die Aquamax Eco 12000 12V hinter der Ultrasieve betreiben? Oder saugt die mir die Ultrasieve leer?

Muss ich nicht eine Schwerkraftpumpe einsetzen, da ich doch ein Schwerkraftsystem habe?


----------



## troll20 (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Hallo Andreas,

Ultra Sieve III 300 mit 3 Eingängen
Der kompakteste, per Schwerkraft gespeiste, Siebfilter mit der höchsten Pumpkapazität! 

Funktion: eine verschiebbare Trennwand worüber das Wasser läuft (A), ist verbunden mit einem Schwimmer, wodurch die Höhe der Wand automatisch reguliert wird.
Der Pumpenanschluss ist Standard ausgestattet mit einem angen Ansaugrohr, daß das Wasser unter dem Schwimmer ansaugt.

- 3 Eingänge von 110mm  (für 2x Bodenabläufe und 1x Skimmer)
- Patentierte Durchflussregelung
- Großer Schmutzablass, incl. Zugschieber 90/110 mm!
- Starke Polypropylen Gehäuse
- Siebelement 300 Mikron
- Ausgang:  2" Aussengewinde / 63mm.
- *Max Durchflussmenge: 30.000 l/h*
- Abmessung (LxBxH) : 65x37x99cm

Auszug aus Link

Bei einem Max. Durchfluß von 30.000 Litern sollte es keine Probleme mit einer 12.000 Liter Pumpe geben. Aber ich würde in dem Fall eine für die Trockenaufstellung wählen.

LG René


----------



## Superdad (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 

Trockenaufstellung will ich auf jeden Fall machen.

Ich habe nur ein bisschen Schiss wegen 220V neben dem Teich.
Die VDE-Vorschrift ist ja dafür da, dass man aus dem Teich heraus keine 220V zu greifen bekommt.
Habe ich jedenfalls so verstanden.

Nur was ist dann mit den Fertigpools, wo der Filter und die Pumpe auch gleich daneben steht?

Ich könnte ja die Pumpe auch überirdisch 2m Weg stellen und dann läuft das Wasser beim planschen auch bis dahin.

Ich glaub es wird eine 220er.
Von denen bekomme ich auch 2Stück zum selben Preis was eine 12V kostet.


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Ich erkläre es Dir mal mit der Schwerkraft so:

Das Wasser fließt in Schwerkraft vom Teich durch die Rohre in Dein USIII (wenn alles schön mit Rohrknie max. 45grad und ohne Bögen nach oben verlegt wurde) durch die 

Höhendifferenz: Teichoberfläche<->Oberkante Schieberplatte USIII

Weil der Wasserstand ja durch den Schwimmer und Schieberplatte des USIII in der Siebkammer unterhalb des Siebes gehalten wird, muss Deine an das USIII angeschlossene Pumpe das Wasser etwa 50cm hochpumpen.
Höhendifferenz eben kurz unter dem Siebbogen bis Teichoberfläche.

Also spricht man beim USIII von "Halbschwerkraft", weil die Pumpe am Ende leider 50cm Höhe oder 0,5 bar Gegendruck leisten muss

Jetzt kannst Du eine Pumpe wählen, die mit ihrer Pumpenkennline bei 0,5bar die gewünschte Leistung bringt.
Die Pumpe nat. trocken aufgestellt direkt so kurz es geht an den 2"-Anschluss des USIII. FI-Schalter 30mA sollte sowieso die Teichanlage sichern.

Ich habe bei mir

- Messner Eco Tec 2 plus 15000/ 100Watt, 429 Euro
- Messner Eco Tec 2 plus 20000/ 150Watt  539 Euro
- eine Ecomax DM 3500/ 25 Watt für den Winterbetrieb ca. 100Euro

an die 2 USIII gebastelt. (Die Messner bekam ich aus Foren und kleinanzeigen von privat günstig)
So kann ich die drei Pumpen mit einfachen Zeitschaltuhren einzeln oder gemeinsam nach Belieben steuern.

Ich würde Dir die 
Aquaforte Eco Max DM 1500/ 135 Watt für 184 Euro empfehlen. 
Preis/Leistung gut und gerade mit Winterrabatt.
Dürfte von der Leistung (abzüglich 0,5bar Gegendruckverlust) für einen BA und einen Skimmer gerade reichen.

Hätte ich nicht die Messner günstig bekommen, wären Ecomax DM alle bei mir verbaut.
Auch wenn die Ecomax DM 15000 ca. 35 Watt mehr verbraucht als die Messner...
Manche kaufen auch blaue Pumpen für 1000Euro und mehr....und dann laufen diese auch nicht länger oder problemfreier.....

Ich glaube die Messner Eco Tec 2 plus 10000 ist mit 60 Watt ziemlich gut vom Stromverbrauch- als Vergleich.

Bei abwechselnden Parallelbetrieb von mehreren Pumpen müssen alle Pumpen ein Rückschlagventil haben....
Man sieht dort auch immer schön, wie und ob die Pumpen arbeiten: Valterra transparentes Rückschlagventil Ø 63mm ohne Feder kostet 35 Euronen....

-----------------------

Pflanzsubstrat:
Bei mir ist es einfacher "gesiebter Abraum" aus dem Kieswerk. Also humusfreier Sand mit leichtem Lehmanteil. Pro Tonne zahlt man da eine Currywurst mit Pommes.
Die Pflanzen freut es und selbst, wenn ich den Filterteich mit allen drei Pumpen voll befeuer (vielleicht 30m³/h netto) problemlos.
Da wird nix aufgewirbelt.

Was soll Lavastein, oder andere porige Mineralien bringen, wenn man die Pflanzen dort wurzeln lässt und das Wasser nur oberflächlich vorbeiströmt??

Als Füllung für einen horizontal oder vertikal durchströmten Filter wo das Wasser also das Bröselgestein durchströmt wäre es sinnvoler. Macht aber kaum noch einer.
Da nimmt man dann Helix oder anderes Platik oder Keramikzeugs mit großer "Bio-oberfläche"......

Dann bau Dir lieber ein Gestell im Filterteich und setze die Pflanzen in Körbe als reine "Aquakultur" ohne Substrat. Geht auch.

Meine Filterteichpflanzen sind alle von NG. Nicht billig. Lieferung und Quali super!!! teichpflanzentrale.de fällt mir noch irgendwoher ein- nicht meine Erfahrung.
Schonmal im nächsten See gechnorchelt????


----------



## Superdad (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Hallo Thorsten,

Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort.

Mit der Schwerkraft war mir schon klar. Trotzdem super erklärt von dir.
Nur mit der Pumpe war es nicht so klar. Umso mehr ich im Internet geschaut habe, umso weniger wusste ich welche ich nehmen soll.
Das Angebot ist ja riesig. Und dann eventuell die falsche in den Korb zu legen, dass will man ja auch nicht.
Ich habe immer zwischen 10000, 13000 und 15000 geschwankt.

Jetzt weiß ich ja welche ich nehmen kann.
An eine kleinere Pumpe für den Winterbetrieb hatte ich auch schon gedacht.

Warum benutzt du eigentlich zwei Pumpen?

Zum Thema Lava kann ich nur das sagen, was ich mir hier erlesen habe.
Und die Lava benutzen ja auch einige Teichbesitzer.
So wie ich es gelesen habe, sollen sich da die Bakterien gut entwickeln und ihre Aufgabe verrichten.

Habe ich so gelesen.
Und ich hoffe, dass ich das Richtige mache.

Deine Verrohrung auf den Fotos sieht nach richtig viel Arbeit aus.
Und sehr gut verlegt.


----------



## Zacky (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Hallo Andreas.

Was mir zur Zeit gerade durch den Kopf geht, ist eine Zwangsbelüftung in der Kies- oder Substratzone. Das habe ich zuvor nie betrachtet und bin erst durch einen anderen User aus dem Forum darauf gekommen. Es wird bei den Biofiltern mit Helix und Co auch immer belüftet, so dass ich aktuell davon ausgehen würde, das eine Belüftung sinnvoll wäre. Ist aber aktuell mehr so eine Theorie, weil es ja bei anderen Filtermedien auch gemacht wird.


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Zacky drückt den Finger in die Wunde, wenn man das "Bröselsubstrat" als oberflächlich angeströmtes Pflanzsubstrat verwendet, dann dürfte den gewünschten Backis der Sauerstoff fehlen. Also Perlen oder Lavabrösel für die Säue ähhh Fische.

Zumal die groben Zwischenräume sich mit Schmodder zusetzen. Da ist dann nix mehr mit großporiger Oberfläche für Backis.
Bei meinem "gesiebtem Abraum" bleibt alle Pflanzenreste oberflächlich liegen und wird ggf. bis zum Filter weitergespült oder weggesammelt.

Da war irgendwas mit Backis zur Nitrifikation/ Nitratabbau.....hab das nur kurz überlesen- ich brauch das nicht....

Jedenfalls nimt man bei Koiteichen hinter der Grobfilterung als "Biostufe" einen oder mehrere Behälter (ev. belüftet) der mit Helix oder anderem Palstikchips gefüllt sind.
Auf deren groben Oberflächen siedeln sich dann die Backis an zum Nitratabbau oder Umwandlung. 
--------------------------
Bei mir kann ich eben mit den drei Pumpen einfach nach Wunsch/ Schaltuhr die Saugleistung einstellen. Mal eine, mal zwei, mal drei.....
Außerdem kann so auch mal eine der beiden großen Pumpen ausfallen- trotzdem dreht sich noch was bei mir.

Ich kann auch so schön ausprobieren bei welcher Pumpleistung die BA und Skimmer noch funktionieren.
Ist ganz interessant- 30m³/h gehen auch durch einen 110 BA- allerdings mit 20cm höhendifferenz- das heißt USIII Schieberplatten sind dann ganz unten.

Im Winterbetrieb läuft bei Frost nur die 3500 Ecomax DM mit 25W.
Dazu ein oder zweimal kurz die beiden "Großen" gegen Festfressen der Pumpen.
Das machen meine Heizkreislaufpumpen im Haus auch so im Sommer einmal kurz um Mitternacht....

Ja, es gibt auch 
Pumpen mit 30, 40,50 m³/h Leistung. Die kosten aber richtiges Geld und verbrauchen mehr als z.B. die Messner Eco Tec 2 plus 15000 mit 100 Watt....

Alternative wäre noch der Luftheber- geht aber nicht mit USIII, sondern nur Trommler, EBF, Vlieser....


----------



## Superdad (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Zwangsbelüftung bedeutet also Luft durch die Drainagerohre nach oben zu blasen?
Das wiederum wäre ja nicht das Problem.

Wo soll eigentlich soviel Schmodder herkommen, der dann 8 Kubikmeter Lava zusetzt?
Fische kommen nicht in den Teich.

Soll ich jetzt 8 Kubikmeter Sand einfüllen? Bestimmt nicht.
Wer soll den mal raus schippen wenn etwas mit den Drainagerohren ist?

Bei Anderen funktioniert ja Lava auch besser als Kies.
Es wurde ja sogar Kies gegen Lava ausgetauscht. Weil sich der Kies zugesetzt hatte.


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Danke für das Lob. Verrohrung war gar nicht so schlimm und hat mal Spaß gemacht.

Das "Biomedium" für Nitrifikation (egal ob Lava, gebrochener Ton oder Helix etc.) muss

-vom Teichwasser durchströmt werden
-und der Sauerstoffgehalt darf nicht zu sehr sinken (Pumpen müssen laufen und/oder Belüftung)
-der Feindreck oder das, was vom Biomedium abbröselt sammelt sich in den Kisten am Boden und muss dort auch mal weggespült werden können

Als Pflanzsubstrat macht es somit verm. keinen Sinn. Vermutlich. Vielleicht.

-------------------
Schmodder kommt ja nicht nur durch FischAA, sondern auch von den Pflanzen im Filterteich und den Schmutzeintrag 

Wenn sich grober Kies zusetzt, dann setzt sich auch grober Lavabrösel zu. Ist doch dem Schmodder egal, in welche Ritze er rutscht.
---------------
Es kann auch sein, dass ich was nicht bei Dir mitbekommen habe:
Willst Du unter dem Pflanzsubstrat Drainagerohre verlegen und in diese das Wasser nach USIII und Pumpe reindrücken??
Dann geht nat. mein Sand nicht.

Ich dachte immer, Du baust auch einen bepflanzten Filterteich/ Filtergraben, wo das Wasser langsam durchfließt.....


----------



## Zacky (11. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Nach tausend Fragen - Endlich der Anfang*

Guten Morgen.

So wie ich das in Erinnerng habe, läuft bei Andreas das Wasser als Rücklauf durch die Dränagerohre zurück in die Pflanzenzone. Ob das nun der Bodenfilter ist oder wie sich das nun nennt, jedenfalls ist es ein Kies-Lava durchströmter Bereich. Habe ich bei mir auch gemacht und bin eigentlich mit dem Ergebnis sehr zurfrieden. Daher auch der Gedanke mit der Belüftung dieses Bereiches. Das habe ich nämlich bei mir damals vergessen bzw. noch gar nicht gewusst / berücksichtigt. Ob es vielleicht schon ausreicht, dass das Wasser ordentlich belüftet wird, bevor es die Pumpen weiterleiten, weiß ich nun nicht. Aber ich denke schon, nur die Frage wäre, wie weit die Wege in den Dränageleitungen sind. Daher eben noch die Zwangsbelüftung unter dem Substrat. Vielleicht kann man hier noch was machen.


----------



## Superdad (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo Teichliebhaber,

da ich zur Zeit etwas aus dem rennen bin, finde ich nun mal Zeit um euch mit dem weiteren Vortschritt und Bildern zu versorgen.
Firma Mielke hatte sich angekündigt!

Deshalb hatten wir noch einige Vorbereitungen zu treffen wie z.Bsp. alles noch einmal glatt harken, Steine zu entfernen und den Boden mit Teppich auslegen.
Den Tipp hatte ich von Zacky!

Nachdem die zwei Jungs von Firma Mielke eingetroffen waren, ging es gleich los. Time is Money!

                    

Gleich gibt es noch mehr Bilder!


----------



## Superdad (7. Mai 2014)

Um 9 Uhr angefangen und 15 Uhr fertig, Respekt!
Hätte nie gedacht, dass das so schnell geht mit der Folie.

              

Schnelligkeit ist ebend keine Hexerei!


----------



## zAiMoN (7. Mai 2014)

sieht ja gut aus, die Mielke Jungs wissen schon was Sie tun :-D


----------



## Zacky (7. Mai 2014)

Hi Andreas.

Schön wieder was von Dir zu lesen...man, das sieht alles richig gut aus......dann kann ja dieses Jahr die Badesaison richtig losgehen...wird sicher eine ganz schöne Teichanlage werden...


----------



## Superdad (7. Mai 2014)

Natürlich haben wir nicht geschlafen und weiter am Teich gearbeitet.

Hänge jetzt mit den Bildern hinterher, da ich erstmal gearbeitet habe und dann Abends nicht mehr die Lust hatte Bilder ins Netz zu stellen. Sorry! 

Das Moorbeet wurde mit Behältern ausgestattet und die Drainageschläuche verlegt.
Habe für die Drainageschläuche einen Sammelschacht eingebaut um später mal mittels Pumpe säubern zu können.


----------



## Superdad (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zacky,

die Arbeit ging erstmal vor. 
Schön, auch dich wieder hier zu lesen.


----------



## Superdad (7. Mai 2014)

Dann kam etwas Lava! 
Insgesamt waren es 9Tonnen.

Würde aber bei der Firma nie wieder bestellen.
Mir wurde geraten bei trockenem Wetter zu bestellen, da es nach Gewicht geht. Und dann eine Tonne auch ein Kubikmeter ist.
OK! Mehrere Tage gutes Wetter abgewartet und dann bestellt.
Lava war trotzdem nass und in mehreren Säcken ab der Mitte jede Menge Dreck.

Eigentlich hätte ich nur 8 Säcke gebraucht und der Neunte war für einen anderen Zweck gedacht.
Zum Schluss haben nicht mal die neun Säcke gereicht, sodass ich dann noch nachbestellen musste.

Natürlich bei einer anderen Firma.
Und in den Säcken war nicht ein Krümel Dreck!

   

Dann alles mit Schubkarre eingefüllt und nebenbei das Wasser laufen lassen.
Moorbeet wurde mit Weisstorf und mit Regenwasser aufgefüllt.


----------



## Superdad (7. Mai 2014)

Leiter ist auch schon montiert.
Mein Sohn wollte ja schon rein. Aber 17 Grad waren ihm dann doch zu kalt.

 

Die abgebauten Hölzer von der Umrandung habe ich auch wieder montiert.
 

Dann haben wir auf der freien Fläche Unkrautfließ verlegt. Soll ja nichts mehr wachsen, was im Garten nichts zu suchen hat.

 

Dann erhielt meine Frau die Freigabe für das Moorbeet und den Bodenfilter.
Seht was daraus geworden ist! Frauen!
Aber hat sie sehr schön gemacht. 

 

Hier ist jetzt der letzte Sack Lava verblieben.

 

Und noch ein paar Bilder vom Teich.

         

Bis bald!


----------



## Zacky (7. Mai 2014)

...sehr, sehr schön...

da bekommt man glatt schon wieder Lust nochmal ein neues Teichprojekt anzufangen...


----------



## Superdad (13. Okt. 2014)

Da ja nun irgendwann der Winter aufschlagen wird, muss ich ja langsam ans "Winterfestmachen" denken.

Was ist denn die beste Erfahrung von euch einen Schwimmteich fit für den Winter zu machen?

Den Pflanzenfilter total ruhen lassen? Also komplett vom Wasserkreislauf trennen?
Dann nur noch den Teich umwälzen?
Also Pumpe laufen lassen mit wenig Durchfluss?

Oder alles komplett ausschalten und den Teich mit Styropor oder Plastikbällen abdecken?

Muss man den Wasserstand absenken, da Eis sich ja ausdehnt?


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Okt. 2014)

Wenn der Pflanzenfilter Frostfest ist würde ich Ihn laufen lassen. Da sind etliche an Bakterien drinn welche auch im Winter hunger haben. Da das Wasser ja von unten durchströmt sollte es auch im Winter funktionieren.


----------



## Zacky (13. Okt. 2014)

Ich habe meinen Schwimmteich über den Winter bislang immer abgeschaltet, so dass er einfach ruht und zufrieren kann. Dies aber mehr aus Sicht des Spareffektes, da fast ein halbes Jahr so keine Pumpen laufen mussten. Zum Start im Frühjahr war im Schwimmteich durch die Ruhephase nichts negatives zu erfahren. Halt - doch!, 1 x als mir ein Kugelhahn auf Grund von gefrorenen Wasser an der (verm. von mir nachlässigen) Klebestelle aufgedrückt wurde und der Teich bei beginnenden Tauwetter um gute 40 cm leer lief.  

Ich glaube aber auch, dass es eher unschädlich wäre, den Teich in gedrosselter Variante weiterlaufen zu lassen. Der Vorteil wäre aus meiner Sicht, dass "bewegtes" Wasser nicht so schnell bzw. in unseren Breiten eher gar nicht zufriert und es so auch in Leitungen und Anschlüssen, Kugelhähnen u.s.w. zu keinen Frostschäden kommen sollte. Ich gehe jetzt hier naiv von meinem Fischteich aus, der läuft reduziert - aber auch mit PE-Bällen abgedeckt - den ganzen Winter durch und bislang habe ich noch kein Eis auf dem Wasser gehabt.


----------



## Superdad (14. Okt. 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Da werde ich wohl den Winter über durchlaufen lassen.


----------

